# Many Many Many FAULT CODES Posting VCDS Codes VR6 EuroVan



## 1800calwash (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a 2001 Eurovan VR6 12valve 129,000 miles

Runs and oil pressure is fine (30psi at idle then up to 80 at higher rpms)
BUT....I am very concerned of the MANY fault codes from my VCDS and that it could run better IF fault codes are fixed!!
Tried to fix fault codes by having "Timing Chain" replaced but that didn't change anything. ($1,000 job )

When I clear codes these two codes always come back instantly without driving car
18058 Powertrain Data bus (missing message from Instrument cluster)
& 18057 (missing message from ABS)
I have IC out and checked connections to ECU and all wires look good put back together
I don't think replacing Crank, Speed and Cam sensors will fix it because seems unlikely all are bad.
It runs reasonably well sometimes but .....
Gear indicator display (Park, D,N R etc) Flashes Randomly 
Sometimes but not always the RPM gauge bounces to 0 then up to normal and jumps around too much)
When RPM guage bounces it seems to not be running very well. (just seems sluggish or small misfires but not sure)
Anyways When I clear Codes after a short drive all codes come back.
and here they are........


Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-AXK.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 022 906 032 F
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G 0004
Software Coding: 00013
Work Shop Code: WSC 02743 
VCID: 0E1DAE974AB6DB6E19B-515A
10 Faults Found:

18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 35-00 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-00 - Missing Message from ABS Controller
17748 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P1340 - 35-00 - Incor. Correlation
16730 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G163) 
P0346 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17755 - Camshaft Position Sensor 2 (G163) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
 P1347 - 35-10 - Incor. Correl. - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
16689 - Cylinder 5 
P0305 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent



Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 7D0 920 905 A
Component: T4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V09 
Coding: 03235
Shop #: WSC 02743 
VCID: 254FF13BBF00B836C81-515A

4 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 02743 
VCID: F0E1506FB0422D9EEB7-5178

5 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-00 - Faulty
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
01316 - ABS Control Module 
49-00 - No Communications
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
49-00 - No Communications

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 6X0-953-257.lbl
Part No: 6X0 953 257 
Component: IMMO 0008 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 22600 
VCID: FDFF795BF71050F6701-4B18
WV2KB470X1H133563 VWZ1Z0A1316673

No fault code found.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

If the vehicle is operating normally, why are you concerned? Do you have warning indicators on in the dash cluster?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

First off, you have an AXK engine code which is a 24v motor, just like the Mk4 BDF engine.
I know cause I have both engines here at home for a project.

Second of all, the correlation errors are due to timing issues. With the codes you got the vehicle will run, but will not run in VVT mode.
You said with pride that you have $1000 into that job, could you please confirm that the shop actually replaced the following items:

Upper and lower chains, upper guide (between gears), upper guide left side, upper tensioner blade, upper tensioner bolt, lower guide left, lower tensioner?

When you have those error codes its important to have all new timing parts as a slight wear including IM shaft outer gear will throw codes.
I've posted pics in the past (24v and 3.2L forums) about this IM gear showing no teeth but only nubs. There isn't a recall on this gear, but it has been revised "heat treated".
Its isn't pricey and costs about $50, the larger gear is about $120.
On my AXK engine, both gears showed signs of wear, nowhere near the damage of the pics I've posted but I replaced them for piece of mind.
This AXK engine is prone to sludge and with sludge you'll get issues with timing especially the timing gears and solenoids.

The 24v engines have a very expensive timing case (the part where the guide mounts to, and also the two solenoids mount to this). Your cams go through this timing case too.
What is a joke is that VW doesn't sell the screen on the back side of this timing case, you get it when you buy a new one. This screen is prone to breaking and the screen will enter the timing case eventually causing a solenoid to stick.
Any issue with timing solenoids will wreak havoc on timing and can cause the valves to bend.
My AXK motor had a few bent valves, and two broken roller rockers, all 24 lifters were stuck (common even on clean 24v engines).

So what causes correlation errors? Timing gear trigger position for one, with faulty solenoids or sludge filled gears will prevent the timing to be accurate.
When VW designed this 4 window trigger design, correlation errors became a common fault.
The older single window trigger didn't have to be accurate and you never got correlation errors period!

Once you know if all the timing components were replaced, then look up this Technical Bulletin 15-07-03. _The previous Technical Bulletin number was 15-04-01._

As for the misfire codes, it could be any number of things.
Coil packs are not shared with the BDF, as the AXK has longer coil packs.
Verify the wiring is good (bust out your power probe and use the tone generator).
Spark plugs should be inspected and replaced as needed 130K they should have been replaced around 60-100K if Platinum or Iridium.
Injectors could be faulty, wiring or the ECU. You can perform an output test with your VCDS to test them. 

Databus issues could be a fuse (use your Bentley manual to find it), or faulty wiring.

Everything you need is in the Bentley manual.

Best of luck!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Eric D said:


> First off, you have an AXK engine code which is a 24v motor, just like the Mk4 BDF engine.....


If a 2001 van has the 24v engine, it is obviously a heavy modified vehicle and all bets are off on diagnosing the issues.


----------



## 1800calwash (Mar 29, 2014)

*Ok found oil pump issue now*

Had thought my reply was here ???but I see not was 2 days ago. (didn't go through)
I wanted to kindly get back to you right away. You replied so fast and I appreciated all that info you gave me and bulletin.

I've been working on it.

I Removed plugs to see if shows sign of misfire and all look "even".
Plugs are Autolite?? and electrodes are ok and each one "identical" no signs of one bad. (i cleaned them put them back in they seem newer)

I've only had this EV one month. Previous owner had timing chain done. (so I will have to take it apart ? maybe ?)
I will do all work on it from "now on" but don't know if he did it right (like you said). 

I opened up oil filter housing and inside was filter they sell for the VR6. Had the "dongle" tube thing on top. (filter has a plastic probe end)
Well.... "that was not the right filter" it was bent or crushed in due to being too long.
Now that you told me about this RARE engine "AXK". It makes sense now why I cant find oil filter anywhere???.
All parts stores for 2001 EV 24v and 12v show different filters than what I have. 
Must be the AXK has a different oil pump and all.
My Oil filter housing has an oil cooler and is made by PURFLUX made in France.
I looked up Purflux online and tried to find my filter on their web sight and they don't list it.
I'm without an oil filter.
Oil filter Housing says VW Purflux filters FL-263. 
Looking that up gets nothing on internet and no cross reference found for it. 
It needs to be 2.8" diam. and very close to the one that has probe extending out. 
The one they sell for 12valve i think is 3.25 diameter and that's too big.
So two types are listed for my model year and they don't fit mine.
So must be the AXK uses different oil filter and is not the standard engine.
OR..... This Puflux housing is aftermarket.
Main thing here is that the old oil was very bad and restricted and oil light came on.
I flushed and did two oil changes and have oil gauge on there now and is fine pressure and oil light stays off.
The Purflux housing had a port for a gauge so I can leave light switch sender on there too with gauge.

I have Fuse box lowered (it drops down by left foot to get to all of them and relays too)
This is the only location I could find fuses? 
I have Instrument Cluster out but still connected to see back there. 
Unplugged ECU and IC and plugged them all back in.

I still have all codes as before
.
It runs very well now since I flushed Oil clean and have good oil pressure.

Will drive awhile and see if the bouncing RPM Gauge comes back. So far it's not doing that.
I'll stop driving it if any noticeable timing problems happen.
Don't want to bend valves.

Again thanks Eric for all that very helpful info.

Very interesting the info on correlation errors, Timing gear trigger position and the four window trigger design on AXK.


----------

